# Set Up Help



## Cjwooster (Apr 2, 2017)

Hey guys, I have a 900mm(W) x 400mm(H) x 400mm(D) enclosure that I am going to set up for my little woma python. He isn't ready to move out of the click clack yet, but it won't be too long now.

How do I set this up? I was told to use a heat cord, what wattage heat cord do I use and how do I put it in? I have only ever had his click clack, which has a heat mat with a tile on top of it then the click clack sits on the tile. How do I set the heating up properly in the bigger enclosure?

Secondly, will this size enclosure be big enough when my woma is an adult? I've been told up to 4ft is suitable but this size is just fine? Just want to know what you all think as well, I think it will be fine but second opinions are always great.


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 3, 2017)

Try attaching the heat mat to the tile with electrical tape, then buy the tile under the substrate, on the floor of the tank. Your other option is overhead heat.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 3, 2017)

900mm is not likely to be big enough for an adult woma. I would think more likely 1200mm would be more suitable.


----------

